# Maintenance



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

*How much maintenance do you do yourselves?*

I've already had to fix a few things on my truck, and now i'm adding another one to the list.

Strange vibration sound when turning left from the front end. First thought was bearings, so I jacked up the front end and yanked on the wheels and everything was tight. What the heck? Drove it for a couple more weeks, had some different sounds happening and having to turn the wheel less in order to replicate the sound.

Jacked up the front end yesterday and the passenger front wheel bearing is definitely shot now.

Parts will be here Wednesday, so that's on my agenda this week.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I do everything..rock auto for parts if I can wait...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I use to do my own repair and maintenance on my vehicles. After I got out of the military I worked at jiffy lube for a few months before my first plumbing job. I’ve done breaks, clutch, front end work, starters, water pumps, head gaskets.... 

Between working for a Master, my own drain cleaning business and dealing with everything involved in that. I just pay my mechanic. I do like spending time with my family. And if a repair doesn’t work the first time, I’m covered.

The nice thing about my mechanic is they use my services at both locations and personal homes. A couple of weeks ago I cabled a urnal and they’re going to change the oil, install new bumpers and running boards on my power wagon.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I do it all, I owned many trail trucks so I change out gears and bearings in the diff. I used to live in an apartment and I had to drive to a trail with all my tools with a tarp when it rained and a lunch and many times I would remove the transmission by myself in the dirt and replace it or rebuild the transfer case. I also had an onboard welder so I would add armor to help protect against rocks and trees for offroad. I did head gaskets, electrical gremlins and almost everything else. 

Now working on the van frame. Got most of my pieces cut up on one side and ready to grind the frame in some spots to weld 300$ of steel I had to purchase just for that. 

On the other side where the gas tank is 2 inches away or less I'll build a 1/4" channel or rectangular tube to go underneath and stitch weld. I'm not removing the tank. Pray there in no fire. I will have the hose ready and all 3-4 fire extinguishers I own.

I'll check if I can take cell phone pics of my old pictures. I don't want to spend time scanning them.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I loved that truck... The can back you see there, I made it just by looking at a few magazines... I bought a sewing machine for that!


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

I try and do as much work myself, but this is only my second car so still trying to learn more about working on them. A lot of the times I will read up and then see how long it will take or how hard then decide if its worth me doing. To me working on my truck is very relaxing.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Florida Plumber said:


> To me working on my truck is very relaxing.


You haven't worked on a 15-20 year old truck in the salt rust belt. You would cry. Believe me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I do it all, I owned many trail trucks so I change out gears and bearings in the diff. I used to live in an apartment and I had to drive to a trail with all my tools with a tarp when it rained and a lunch and many times I would remove the transmission by myself in the dirt and replace it or rebuild the transfer case. I also had an onboard welder so I would add armor to help protect against rocks and trees for offroad. I did head gaskets, electrical gremlins and almost everything else.
> 
> Now working on the van frame. Got most of my pieces cut up on one side and ready to grind the frame in some spots to weld 300$ of steel I had to purchase just for that.
> 
> ...


any way you can cover the gas tank with a welding blanket to keep sparks away?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> any way you can cover the gas tank with a welding blanket to keep sparks away?



I'm not worried to poke a hole or sparks making a hole while welding. It's the fumes if there are any from the hoses on top. I didn't smell any gas while I was checking it out so that's good.

I would have to wedge the blanket in between the frame and tank so no possible spark flies over the tank and settle. Seems like 50$ for a fiberglass 6x8'.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Better then going BOOM !


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'm not worried to poke a hole or sparks making a hole while welding. It's the fumes if there are any from the hoses on top. I didn't smell any gas while I was checking it out so that's good.
> 
> I would have to wedge the blanket in between the frame and tank so no possible spark flies over the tank and settle. Seems like 50$ for a fiberglass 6x8'.


do you have harbor freights in canada? https://www.harborfreight.com/6-ft-x-8-ft-fiberglass-welding-blanket-95015.html


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> do you have harbor freights in canada? https://www.harborfreight.com/6-ft-x-8-ft-fiberglass-welding-blanket-95015.html


Unfortunately no. Closest thing is Princess Auto 46$. I'll check the welding supply store to see if I can get it cheaper. Too bad I don't have a bigger than my 2-3 square feet carbon fiber blanket when I solder. That thing takes direct flame and barely melts foam insulation when I use it!


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Tango said:


> You haven't worked on a 15-20 year old truck in the salt rust belt. You would cry. Believe me.


This is true, truck I have now is new and the car I had before that was new. I did live in Ohio for 24 years so I have had my fair share of dealing with rust. I do not want to deal with that again.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

It is amazing to me (as somewhat of what I think of as a novice mechanic. I can do just about anything remove and replace, but there are tricks to things that I just don't know about despite having done brake jobs, head gaskets, starters, radiators, alternators..... the list really goes on and on, but when I get into unfamiliar territory I refer to the chilton manual, and sometimes a youtube video is a good way to get a familiarity of what parts i'm going to deal with) how badly seized together some of these parts are. It's a 2011, but there is a considerable amount of rust under the thing, so i'll bet it came from Tango's neck of the woods.

I spent a good hour last night getting bolts to break loose which was actually the easy part, and then about 2 more hours pounding on this damn wheel hub to get it to budge. PB blaster, beating, more PB, more beating, more PB, more beating.......... time to go to bed.

Got up this morning and proceeded to spend another hour beating and beating and beating and finally lo and behold it budged. At that point i was able to start driving metal tools between the knuckle and the hub and out it came. If they didn't sell these bearing/hubs as an assembly i'd be buying a new hub anyway. :vs_laugh:

As a plumber, I have a hard time beating on things because you know as well as I do there are times we roll up on an emergency when someone has used way too big a hammer on something. :vs_laugh:

Anyway, I got one of the hub mounting bolts a little jacked up trying to pound it out from the backside (internet suggestion that of course didn't work.) so I gotta go buy one new bolt and a cotter pin, and then i'll be back up and rolling. :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> It's a 2011, but there is a considerable amount of rust under the thing, so i'll bet it came from Tango's neck of the woods.


With persistence you'll get it!

This is my rust bucket....I decided do make and weld a channel underneath and scrapping my last idea and all the steel I cut previously. 

I just wonder how the other small shop or one man plumber can afford a new truck, I just don't know but my repairs are sure adding up.

Ok back to work!



/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn Tango! That’s bad! Looks like the leaf spring is ready to pop through the frame! Had that happen to me on an old pickup once. Fixed it, a few months later I was in a head on collision. The guy was behind a stake truck and turned in front of me at an intersection. Not a bad accident, but enough to total my $500 beater. The Jeep Comanche is one heck of a truck! 2wd and handles the snow like nobody’s business!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> With persistence you'll get it!
> 
> This is my rust bucket....I decided do make and weld a channel underneath and scrapping my last idea and all the steel I cut previously.
> 
> ...


you can finance a new truck now for up to 8 years maybe more, its all tax deductible, yeah a bunch of money, but how much time do you lose working on your truck and what happens when it dies and you cant get to houses to get work done? also how does the overall truck look? people judge you on how you look pulling up to their house..sloppy and broken down makes a bad impression, a clean newer truck makes it look as you know what your doing, im not saying its true but thats what customers see, now if you doing commercial or all new construction then it doesnt matter that much...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you can finance a new truck now for up to 8 years maybe more, its all tax deductible, yeah a bunch of money, but how much time do you lose working on your truck and what happens when it dies and you cant get to houses to get work done? also how does the overall truck look? people judge you on how you look pulling up to their house..sloppy and broken down makes a bad impression, a clean newer truck makes it look as you know what your doing, im not saying its true but thats what customers see, now if you doing commercial or all new construction then it doesnt matter that much...


I don't know how much I can deduct, only a small portion can be deducted for a few years. Gotta do some research.(seems like 30%) The truck looks fine from the exterior, you can check it out in the truck thread.

Seriously this is what I think, I've no clue what it costs to have a new truck. I never had a new car in my life. I usually buy a vehicle when someone decides it's on it's last leg.

let's say for example after deductions I still have to pay 600$/month that means I have to work a full week just to pay for that thing?? I feel like it a lose situation. Unless someone can explain HOW its worth it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I don't know how much I can deduct, only a small portion can be deducted for a few years. Gotta do some research.(seems like 30%) The truck looks fine from the exterior, you can check it out in the truck thread.
> 
> Seriously this is what I think, I've no clue what it costs to have a new truck. I never had a new car in my life. I usually buy a vehicle when someone decides it's on it's last leg.
> 
> let's say for example after deductions I still have to pay 600$/month that means I have to work a full week just to pay for that thing?? I feel like it a lose situation. Unless someone can explain HOW its worth it.



well going by USA tax deductions and tax scams..lol..you can tale ALOT off on your taxes..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh another thing up here we got to have a log book! I did it at the begining for about 4 months and it quickly became a nightmare. I ditched it.
Writing down the address where you start, the address where yo go, the milage before and milage after, got to write the distance in between each place each time. You forget to write all that nonsense once and you can't catch up. I would do 2-3 customers in one day and 2-3 stores, that meant 6 entries, 12 times I had to check the odometer and write it down!!!!


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Oh another thing up here we got to have a log book! I did it at the begining for about 4 months and it quickly became a nightmare. I ditched it.
> Writing down the address where you start, the address where yo go, the milage before and milage after, got to write the distance in between each place each time. You forget to write all that nonsense once and you can't catch up. I would do 2-3 customers in one day and 2-3 stores, that meant 6 entries, 12 times I had to check the odometer and write it down!!!!


I used to work at a rent to own store when I was in my 20's delivering furniture and appliances. We had a similar logbook and I always thought it would be a good idea. 

I lasted about 2 weeks with that crap, and I couldn't remember to fill it out at every stop after that.

I do think it would be a great way to try and figure out a monthly average fuel consumption per job, time spent driving etc etc.

I just have to actually want to do it or i'll keep forgetting.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Also : I need to gain some weight. 

The front hub to knuckle bolts AND the front caliper bracket bolts are both 155 ft-lbs.

I could not get the wrench to click with my entire body weight. I had to wedge my back and shoulders up against the inside of the fender and do some weird contorting to get that last 5 or 10 ft-lbs. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Also : I need to gain some weight.
> 
> The front hub to knuckle bolts AND the front caliper bracket bolts are both 155 ft-lbs.
> 
> I could not get the wrench to click with my entire body weight. I had to wedge my back and shoulders up against the inside of the fender and do some weird contorting to get that last 5 or 10 ft-lbs. :vs_laugh:



Impact wrench. I had to torque many crush sleeve in the 3rd member to about same as you and that's the only way to achieve this even though they say not to do it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> I used to work at a rent to own store when I was in my 20's delivering furniture and appliances. We had a similar logbook and I always thought it would be a good idea.
> 
> I lasted about 2 weeks with that crap, and I couldn't remember to fill it out at every stop after that.
> 
> ...


What I did last year I calculated the milage when I bought the van and checked the last week of december. Submitted all my fuel receipts and that was it.

Same for inventory, I calculated all my receipts, I'm not going to count every little part in the van.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I did have a hangup with the bolt. Nobody in town had a 14mmx1.50 grade 10.9

So I was stuck stopping by dad's shop to borrow a thread file. It worked like a dream.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> I forgot to mention that I did have a hangup with the bolt. Nobody in town had a 14mmx1.50 grade 10.9
> 
> So I was stuck stopping by dad's shop to borrow a thread file. It worked like a dream.


I've dismantled many 4runners in my life and kept the metric bolts, I can use them for the GMC. What I dislike are the bolt heads don't use the same wrench size as toyota but they have the same threads. Grrrr.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I've been at it for a few weeks between jobs, had a full day to work on it. I won't be able to weld inside the frame as the gas tank is less than 1/4" away. It was starting to be pretty cold out and I'll need a hoodie soon and mid afternoon we got our first snow! Snow beads and made everything wet. Once the channel is on the bottom I'll be putting some side plates on as best I can.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> I've been at it for a few weeks between jobs, had a full day to work on it. I won't be able to weld inside the frame as the gas tank is less than 1/4" away. It was starting to be pretty cold out and I'll need a hoodie soon and mid afternoon we got our first snow! Snow beads and made everything wet. Once the channel is on the bottom I'll be putting some side plates on as best I can.


I really wish I could learn to weld. I've got an arc welder, my dad tried to show me a couple of times but I literally cannot see what the frick i'm doing through that hood. 

Maybe it's my eyes, or maybe he has a crappy hood or he's a crappy teacher.
:vs_laugh: 

I looked around for welding classes and there isn't anything like that around here.


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

Alan said:


> I really wish I could learn to weld. I've got an arc welder, my dad tried to show me a couple of times but I literally cannot see what the frick i'm doing through that hood.
> 
> Maybe it's my eyes, or maybe he has a crappy hood or he's a crappy teacher.
> :vs_laugh:
> ...


You already have made it over the hardest hurdle, getting a welder. I assume you have decent dry rods. Go to harbor freight get a 30 dollar auto darkening welding helmet and watch a couple YouTube videos. It doesn't matter how much you read or watch the best way to learn is by burning rods. I recommend getting 7018 rods they are a read easier to learn with rather than be 6011 etc. You will stick the rod a bunch, your welds will look like bird **** but don't get frustrated. Welding is so rewarding but I like creating stuff from nothing and fixing things. Get out there get some time under the hood and have fun it will come to you.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> I really wish I could learn to weld. I've got an arc welder, my dad tried to show me a couple of times but I literally cannot see what the frick i'm doing through that hood.
> 
> Maybe it's my eyes, or maybe he has a crappy hood or he's a crappy teacher.
> :vs_laugh:
> ...


I have a good auto darkening welding helmet but somehow as soon as I went to bed and closed my eyes it started to burn, yep got a bad flash. teary eyes all night, took 3 days to recover. I'm back with my regular helmet.

The tough part is not welding the thick channel where the rod can burn deep it's the van frame, it's so thin and rusty its super easy to burn through making holes. You gotta stay on the thick part and gently puddle just a little on the frame. All the while laying sideways uncomfortably trying to control the hand. Don't forget to wear ear plugs or risk getting a tinder burning your ear drum.

Our plumbing school here we have welding classes, It was tough to weld with just acetylene torches and no filler rod! Up here it is legal for a plumber to tack weld pipes and the welder to fill in the rest. However the union frowns upon that.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

DrWhite said:


> You already have made it over the hardest hurdle, getting a welder. I assume you have decent dry rods. Go to harbor freight get a 30 dollar auto darkening welding helmet and watch a couple YouTube videos. It doesn't matter how much you read or watch the best way to learn is by burning rods. I recommend getting 7018 rods they are a read easier to learn with rather than be 6011 etc. You will stick the rod a bunch, your welds will look like bird **** but don't get frustrated. Welding is so rewarding but I like creating stuff from nothing and fixing things. Get out there get some time under the hood and have fun it will come to you.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


The auto darkening helmets scare me a bit. I have considered Tango's issue while I was considering this skill.

I do have some rod that I picked up, I got some gloves and a new end for the welder because the old one was effed up. The only thing I'm missing is the eye protection.


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

They have pros and cons for both styles but I have a but of rod time and have never been flashed but a pipe liner helmet is dirt cheap and you can even just buy new glad if you already have the helmet


Alan said:


> The auto darkening helmets scare me a bit. I have considered Tango's issue while I was considering this skill.
> 
> I do have some rod that I picked up, I got some gloves and a new end for the welder because the old one was effed up. The only thing I'm missing is the eye protection.


Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

DrWhite said:


> They have pros and cons for both styles but I have a but of rod time and have never been flashed but a pipe liner helmet is dirt cheap and you can even just buy new glad if you already have the helmet
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


Yeah I actually picked up a helmet / hood from a yard sale and it had an auto darkening lens in it. I tested it by turning it to the sun and it doesn't change color, so I am not going to risk trying to use it. The glass on the old helmet that my dad gave me is so badly pitted it needs to be replaced, so there's that too.

I think the auto lens might help my issue of not being able to see what i'm doing, but I can't really say for sure. I might just be blind AND hopeless. :vs_laugh:


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

Alan said:


> Yeah I actually picked up a helmet / hood from a yard sale and it had an auto darkening lens in it. I tested it by turning it to the sun and it doesn't change color, so I am not going to risk trying to use it. The glass on the old helmet that my dad gave me is so badly pitted it needs to be replaced, so there's that too.
> 
> I think the auto lens might help my issue of not being able to see what i'm doing, but I can't really say for sure. I might just be blind AND hopeless. :vs_laugh:


Well it could be bad but could still work too. All auto hoods still protect your eyes from harmful radiation even if it fails that's not to say to use it if it had failed but you won't get sun burn on Your eyes. Try to look up the model or see if it is a recharging system or replaceable battery. If it recharges put the hood on, close your eyes, and strike several quick arcs just like striking a match then it should work if it isn't broken. If it is PM me and I could probably just mail ya one I have plenty of them.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

With the auto darken welding hood you want one that is solar powered with a battery back up.

Also the shade/delay settings are everything, you can have it set wrong and **** your self up (like tango)

Flash burn on your eyes is no joke and permanently scars your retinas. I knew a guy that had flash burn so bad that literal scabs pealed off the his eyes. 

My dad is a retired union welder/welding inspector for Los Angeles County. I learned to weld at 8 in my backyard.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

get a good auto darkening and as said above make the proper adjustments, I have a few lincoln helmets with the 4c technology..they are great and I can see clearly through them with a pair of cheater glasses...its your eyes dont be cheap in that area spend the $$ for a quality hood and you will be very happy...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Fatpat said:


> With the auto darken welding hood you want one that is solar powered with a battery back up.
> 
> Also the shade/delay settings are everything, you can have it set wrong and **** your self up (like tango)
> 
> ...


My settings were all correct and verified with fresh batteries. I even have a reset button which I used. It would darken when needed and all seemed fine. I was okay burning rods all day. But as soon as I closed my eyes to go to sleep that's when it started to burn. God damn misery and woke up several time eyes weeping onto the pillow. I'm not using that lincoln mask again. I paid over 200$ for it.

Oh I had one that was solar and batteries. Turned out the batteries couldn't be removed so I threw it away. Once dead the sun doesn't recharge it.

Maybe I can have the welding supply store take a look at it.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

DrWhite said:


> Well it could be bad but could still work too. All auto hoods still protect your eyes from harmful radiation even if it fails that's not to say to use it if it had failed but you won't get sun burn on Your eyes. Try to look up the model or see if it is a recharging system or replaceable battery. If it recharges put the hood on, close your eyes, and strike several quick arcs just like striking a match then it should work if it isn't broken. If it is PM me and I could probably just mail ya one I have plenty of them.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


This one i have here is a Shade master SM113-F 3/10

It looks to be solar powered but I don't see any replaceable battery in it nor any type of adjustment. It might be old AF, because I can't even find info online for it.

I left it in the sun for quite some time hoping it would recharge, and I was able to hold it up to the sun with my finger over one of the light cells and remove it really fast, it would change for a brief second and then change right back, so i'm guessing the cells must be dead.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> *How much maintenance do you do yourselves?*
> 
> I've already had to fix a few things on my truck, and now i'm adding another one to the list.
> 
> ...





I don't have a garage or even a slab to work on so I am limited with what I can do. I just changed the fuel filter on my pickup a week ago. I do almost all my own oil changes. When something serious needs to be fixed I will have the shop change the oil if it's going in anyway. I have changed more than a hand of starter motors. Sway bar bushings on my van. Brake calipers and pads. Rotors. Leaf spring shackles.



I got a really nice pair of scepter ramps for like 15$ when a kmart was closing so that's cool. Before that I would jack up the vehicles in a couple steps and slide solid concrete blocks under portions of the frame.


I would have changed my transmission tail shaft extension housing but I didn't have the time and taking off the drive shaft is a real pain without a lift. I did however cut the drive shaft off my parts van and remove the housing myself.


I don't really have mechanics tools, just what you would find in my well stocked plumbing service van. My biggest socket set is 3/8" drive. I have a 1/2" impact gun I got for 5$ but my compressor is too small and I only have a handful of the wrong sockets lolz.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I don't really have mechanics tools, just what you would find in my well stocked plumbing service van. My biggest socket set is 3/8" drive. I have a 1/2" impact gun I got for 5$ but my compressor is too small and I only have a handful of the wrong sockets lolz.


Yep, gotta make it work with plumbing tools. On my wife’s explorer I needed some metric socket about 27mm. I made this instead and it worked. I’m not sure if it belongs here or the “need a tool make a tool” thread.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Yep, gotta make it work with plumbing tools. On my wife’s explorer I needed some metric socket about 27mm. I made this instead and it worked. I’m not sure if it belongs here or the “need a tool make a tool” thread.





Lolz, good job man! Is that a smaller tube socket connecting them just press fit?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Changed the oil in my 6.7 diesel cube. Note to self for next time you need a bigger bucket....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> Changed the oil in my 6.7 diesel cube. Note to self for next time you need a bigger bucket....





I change my own oil. I keep the old oil in a clean 5 gallon bucket and when I have a bunch I bring it to work and put it in the old oil tank. I moved my bucket out of the way one day......or so I thought. I forgot about it.



I backed into it a couple months later because I slid in the mud. I was going to work so I said whatever was in that bucket will have to wait. That bucket was bent in half to the point that a third of the volume was gone. When I opened the lid air came rushing out. I about pooped my self when I saw it was my used motor oil. Thankfully those noburst buckets are extremely strong!


.


----------

